# Wanting to switch to co2. Suggestions please!



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a 45g that is moderately planted. Pretty hardy plants but not a lot of growth. I dose with pretty much every type of Flourish available, which helps but I'd love a really full looking tank. I also use a Finnex fugeray planted+ LED light. Also great. 

I'm wondering what you'd recommend as far as which co2 kit to get. I'm somewhat familiar with how they work, but the easier the better. I don't want to do the DIY thing because I'm terrible with that kinda stuff lol. 

Any info would be great  thanks!!


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

you should for sure go Co2 will not regret this. 

as far as what to use for equipment there is a lot of personal preference so all the advice i have to share comes with the disclaimer of this worked well for me but not every tank is the same. 

i would personally buy and tank/regulator combo i found on the forsale section here provided it wasnt out of hydro and would therefore need to go for testing ( not that its bad but do consider that no matter what they say there is a chance it will fail and you will have given said person your money and they tank is effectively scrap) 

regulator wise i have very little experience with variety and there are many more members on here who can chime in on which they had the best experience with i am currently running a pinpoint and it works fantastically. 

as for method of saturating the water with Co2. i have tried most but not all methods and out of all of them a reactor has worked the best and i am so pleased with it i can probably go on for hours the long and the short is reactors are dead simple you attach your Co2 line to the small nipple on the inlet then hook it inline with your canister (or auxiliary pump if you dont have a canister) tip it upside down to prime it and once it fills with water put it back on its hanging hook and your done .... forever.... pretty much needs no further maintenance or care. you also avoid annoying micro bubbles like you get with atomizers.


----------

